# NLS OBD2 ABA "plug-N-play" harness on sale now!!



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*PLUG AND PLAY ABA and VR6 OBD2 HARNESS!* for mk1&2

hate the mess a of the wiring of a swap? hate the 1st try of start up and it doesn't work? hate the big bluky harness? Nothing Leaves Stock takes all that away! buy this harness and it will fit clean in your car and be the EASIEST wiring you have ever done!

we supply a SIMPLE wire diagram so you know where to put the wires from our harness. its REALLY easy

you will NOT need to cut or change anything in your car. just remove the engine harness ONLY from the mk1 or tuck it. our harness will be a "standalone" mk3 harness and you will just have to clip and bolt down grounds and powers to where we say. no lie. (before tuck and fittment your way) you can have your aba RUNNING in less then 10 minutes with this. its that easy. it will include EVERYTHING you need and ANYONE can do it. we will make it so easy for you.

PLUG-N-PLAY ABA and VR6 OBD2 harness *ONLY* for now.
*note* VR6 harness works AS STOCK but the tach will not read correctly, you must use a tach convertor to go from 6cyl to 4cyl reading. we have the tach wire built in for you to use.



-OEM Genuine Coroplast Wiring Harness Loom Tape from VW/Audi
-all connectors and wires needed
-no splicing or cutting needed
-price---$425 SHIPPED in the USA for ABA
---$450 shipped for VR6 in the USA
-price with a good CORE is $375 shipped in the USA

*
email [email protected] for orders*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*NOTHING LEAVES STOCK brings you the ABA throttle body drop down adapter!*

NLS's throttle body adapter that will drop the TB down to the same level as the intake manifold so you don't need to modify, flip, move the cable or cut the hood! Now you don't have to worry about it hitting your hood! Fully cnc billet aluminum. 

*Comes with all needed hardware, 2 gaskets and shipping in the conti-USA for $145*
To order email [email protected]
We can do paypal, visa, mastercard, cash.

Thanks for your support and we will continue to bring cool parts to the old school world!
-Josh and the NLS team


















_discliamer. IF you use the timing belt cover, you will have to trim a SMALL amount of it to clear the TB. nothing major. also you must pull the cable adjustment all the way out to the longest spot to fit cable._


----------



## TheArtfulDubber (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

haha, glad your happy!


----------



## TheArtfulDubber (Jul 18, 2004)

Well it's funny because my friends/family insist that I have something they call "Ted luck" where basically impossible things somehow manage to work out perfectly for me.

People have been doing ABA swaps for what - 19 years now? What are the odds that when I'm two or three days away from completing mine you guys release something that solves the most common physical challenge of the swap? Maybe they're right after all...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

can't get any easier then this!
wire your car in 10 minutes!


----------



## sickmind (Dec 10, 2003)

Glad to see somebody making a plug-n-play harness for a VW . Your next harness should be the 1.8t for the MK1 .


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

next is obd2 VR6.


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

what about obd1?


----------



## shagg (Feb 27, 2012)

Which harness do u need for a core? 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

ecu to engine obd2 aba non-airpump


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

If I used this and didnt run a Cat wouyld it throw CEL?


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

How about a CE1 to VR anything harness ?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

iamdagerman said:


> If I used this and didnt run a Cat wouyld it throw CEL?


if you hook up the cel... yes. or just use a spacer to fake it out..which we have as well 

*again .....ONLY ABA OBD2 harness' now.*


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

when will your web site be back up?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

hope in the next week or two...totally redone and adding a store...so its taking time :beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart: shipped one this morning!


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

What about obd1?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

what about it?
we are making *obd2 ONLY* as posted many many times.... till we post different.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

easy plug and play!


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

So these harnesses still utilize the mk1 fuse block? Between u guys and eurowise motor swaps will be all bolt in and plug and play:laugh: now whose gunna make the custom cooling system kit:sly::laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes, you don't cut, remove or hack into any mk1 harness or fuse box. super easy


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

:wave: what would it take to make this work with a 1.8t


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

your car, a harness, your motor in and ready to wire. ...oh and money  and no it wouldn't be $425 either, sorry. if interested we CAN do it inhouse only with the car here only. BUT it is NOT a product we are ready to do YET....and not for awhile


----------



## shagg (Feb 27, 2012)

got any wire harness ready to sell?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

week or so, we are building a few right now


----------



## shagg (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds good looking to buy one


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

so these WILL work MK2 2.0l swaps (ce2) or just MK1's??


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

any mk1 or 2 or ford festa or dodge truck or mini or or or or..... 

all you need to hook up is..... 
-power at battery 
-ground at battery 
-trigger from our harness to the fuel pump trigger...which in the diagrams shows for the mk1 or mk2 but you could wire it into any car and just find the fuel pump trigger.... 

thats all! its THAT easy


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

more instock next week!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

in stock


----------



## ShaggyMutt1 (Jun 19, 2012)

So if i send you like 4 stock harnesses how much will that take off?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

Josh, is there a provision for the speedometer and tachometer? Also curious about other instrumentation.
Thanks!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

tach works as stock.
vss output is wired with a connector if you need it
oil pressure, coolant, etc its all wired in near the "round engine connector" and has connectors to plug into the stock mk1 harness and will make the cluster work as stock 

its all there for you, PLUS the signal wire for the CEL and obd2 port is you wish to hook them up:beer:


----------



## andrewjc (Mar 25, 2012)

this is awsome. so this connects to the existing harness


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

andrewjc said:


> this is awsome. so this connects to the existing harness


correct
2 wires to the oe mk1 harness
2 power/ground wires....
--runs!


----------



## C.T. (Mar 19, 2012)

I checked your web site and noticed that these were out of stock. When will there be more available? 

Thanks- Conner


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

working on them now.
or
if you have a good harness you can send them to us, 2 week turn around $350 shipped back


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

Lets bump this up. I will be ordering in a month or two. Any folks running this yet? I would like to hear what people are saying.


----------



## 27psigti (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a 91 jetta(ce2) obviously. I bought the car with no engine harness or ecu . The ce2 box and interior harnesses are there. Can I just buy ur harness find an ecu and be good.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

Has anyone used this product? I am interested, but I want some opinions.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

about 30 people? with no issues!


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

Do you need harnesses?
I know where to get 3 right now.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we would buy then if they are uncut and good obd2. pm me a price


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

I will PM you. 
Do you have any of these harnesses available now?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Will in a week or so. Or send us one and it takes two weeks or less turn around. They don't stay in stock! They sell so fast


----------



## 27psigti (Feb 2, 2007)

27psigti said:


> I have a 91 jetta(ce2) obviously. I bought the car with no engine harness or ecu . The ce2 box and interior harnesses are there. Can I just buy ur harness find an ecu and be good.


Got a reply


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you CAN run our harness. BUT you will have to find the trigger wires for the ce2 setup to our harness.

our harness is built to plug-n-play into a stock mk1/2 setup. but you can use it in ANY car if you find triggers.


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

This is incredible. You will definitely be hearing from me soon.


----------



## boostedbastid (Aug 31, 2009)

I think the reason people are getting confused is because you say mk1/2, yet mk2 includes ce2. I understand the wiring a lot and was confused for a little about what you are selling. Maybe some pictures would help? I am not in the market, just thought it was cool someone else was doing this. I have offered this to people on here a few times but nobody followed through. BTW the throttle body adapter is neato. curious to see it on a mk4 manifold swap. :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

they will work in any gas mk1/2 car. no matter the harness or system. plug-n-play
they will work in a diesel car IF you add a fuel pump relay yourself.
infact, you can wire these into a ford focus or Honda or go cart, doesn't matter! all you need is power/ground, fuel pump trigger and ecu key on/crank trigger and you are good.


----------



## boostedbastid (Aug 31, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> they will work in any gas mk1/2 car. no matter the harness or system. plug-n-play
> they will work in a diesel car IF you add a fuel pump relay yourself.
> infact, you can wire these into a ford focus or Honda or go cart, doesn't matter! all you need is power/ground, fuel pump trigger and ecu key on/crank trigger and you are good.


So, what happens to the plugs that would go into the fuse box? Are they just spliced together? I don't see how you can say all these things will work without going into the fuse box. Like I said, I'm a little confused on this still. A pic would help immensely. :beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

pics would do you no good honestly.
NOTHING goes to the fuse box.
power and ground to battery.
then one wire to the coil trigger wire that's in the bay on the firewall. that's it for a mk1. 
for a mk2 you run the fuel pump trigger wire to the relay and the coil trigger wire on the firewall. that's all you need.
for other cars you just need to fine the wires in your harness that control the above things and hook them up to our harness.
all connectors are there and ready. no slicing in unless you do it on another car or want to hide things.


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

Is this wringing harness still available? i don't mind sending my own wiring harness. But i was also wondering if its possible to have the wiring harness wrap in this...

http://www.genuinedealz.com/flame-retardant-fr-pet-expandable-braided-sleeving-1-4-10-ft-roll

Please let me know want to order by the end of this month.


----------



## bmxvolks (Dec 5, 2005)

Is anyone running this w ac and power steering? Wondering about the higher idle with them running.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we did a mk2 with our harness, ac and ps and saw no issues with idle. car worked great


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

*Fuel pump trigger*

How do you combat the fuel pump relays that require a tac signal like in some mkii cars? Do you have a vss patch for Obdii ecu's that are not running an actuall vss (like mki where a cable is used for the cluster)-heard off speed cut when no vss is seen in the ecu.


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

*Fuel pump trigger*

How do you combat the fuel pump relays that require a tac signal like in some mkii cars? Do you have a vss patch for Obdii ecu's that are not running an actuall vss (like mki where a cable is used for the cluster)-heard off speed cut when no vss is seen in the ecu.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

InlinePerformance said:


> How do you combat the fuel pump relays that require a tac signal like in some mkii cars? Do you have a vss patch for Obdii ecu's that are not running an actuall vss (like mki where a cable is used for the cluster)-heard off speed cut when no vss is seen in the ecu.


I ce2 swapped my car and spliced the vss into pin 2 on the ecu. Curious as to what your doin for a speedo at this point if your running a cable stillopcorn:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

for mk2's.... we have a trigger wire need the ECU connector that you must run to the OEM mk2 relay trigger wire. so on a mk1...3 wires hooked to the car and it runs...mk2 4 wires, done!

as for the VSS.... we have wires at the ecu if you wish to run it. also, NOT ALL mk3' ecu's have that speedo cut, very few do. IF yurs is one that needs the signal or whatnot, use the VSS wire that we have built in and youre set.

we also have the K-line for the obd2 port if you wish to add that in


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart:

have about 8 ABA ready to build and 2-3 VR6
let us know what you need!


----------



## bmxvolks (Dec 5, 2005)

Just sent my harness in.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

the two wires that go from the NLS to the oem mk1 harness, does anyone have a pinout of where they go into the CE1 Relay panel ?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

if you have the diagram, it tells you where and it does NOT go to the fuse panel at all. goes to the oem harness


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

my problem is the oem harness was hacked every wire in the bay leads back to the panel correct?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i have no idea what you mean...

our harness does not go to the panel at all.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

The factory mk1 harness that the NLS harness ties onto has to go back to the mk1 relay panel somewhere


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

cant wait for my mk2 obd2 vr to ce1 harness!:wave:


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> they will work in any gas mk1/2 car. no matter the harness or system. plug-n-play
> they will work in a diesel car IF you add a fuel pump relay yourself.
> infact, you can wire these into a ford focus or Honda or go cart, doesn't matter! all you need is power/ground, fuel pump trigger and ecu key on/crank trigger and you are good.




So the two wires on the harness besides Positive and Negative are, Fuel pump + out and Switched power in ?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes, just as it says on the diagram


----------



## Dub$_Lifestyle (Jan 7, 2012)

So this does infact work with CE1 mk2?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Just installed in a caddy, obd2 aba from a 98 jetta. Once all the other details were sorted it took about an hour to drop the harness in. Had no spark right away but turned out to be a bad coil. Fired up first try once that was sorted. All said and done this piece made it probably one of the easiest swaps I've done to date.

This was installed in a stock 83 caddy with no wiring changes made. Hooked up 3 wires and fired up the engine. We skipped the fuel pump/tach because this truck was already wired to a switch so it wasn't needed which made it very easy.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Dub$_Lifestyle said:


> So this does infact work with CE1 mk2?


yes. it does. 

thanks -Ralleytuned-!!!


----------



## burnstash420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey do you guys make a harness for an aww 20v mk1 swap??


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no sorry


----------



## mk3yeti (Jun 12, 2015)

*Hey!*

Was wondering if you guys still sell the plug n play aba wiring harness!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

sure do


----------



## mk3yeti (Jun 12, 2015)

Awesome! You guys are great super fast response!! Who should I contact to purchase?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> yes. it does.
> 
> thanks -Ralleytuned-!!!


soon ill have mine hooked up...damn kids
:wave:


----------

